# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (2)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just recently was the most horribly tense night of the operation: i got a new TV and had to feed the power cable into the snake cupboard, and i needed the Sister's help for this. Help from my sister is unlike help from anyone else: it must be taken when it is offered or it will never be offered again, so when she said "i'll be through to help you in a minute" I knew my time was limited... Houdini's tub was yanked (carefully) from his cupboard and thrown (again, carefully) under the bed and hidden behind an amp; his heatmat was hastily unplugged and stuffed in a drawer and his feeding tub and other various incriminating items were tossed into the space between my cupboard and drawers (in plain view to whomever cared to look). A comfortable second and a half later my sister appeared to help me with the setting up of the telly, that went well (37" full HD LCD :mf_dribble:tis truly erotic) and she ****ed off downstairs and Houdini was apologised to and put back in place  Good Times, the operation continues to be a success :whistling2:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

could you not put a little lamp in to give it some sort of light? or will that give it away?


----------

